# most hated character.



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Which special character do you hate most? 

Could be for look, rules, breech of army character anything.


Mine is Tycho for BA. Basic looking model, crap rules in 5th, crap wargear for BA and he's not one bit assaulty, totally going against BA character and style


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine would have to be Calgar-just because of the person himself and the fluff
Same goes to as you said Tycho


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Oh Calgar I hate as well! Why have two powerfists when a pistol gives you the xtra attack? Fluff he seems full of himself...


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

The Nightbringer or maybe the Deciver. Never played against the Deciver but ive faced the Nightbringer a fair few times and he always leaves me with two options waste my whole armys firepower killing him or ignore and try to avoid him now this may be just bad positioning/army selection from me but the first ends up with me killing him in maybe 1 or 2 turns of shooting but having to ignore everything else and finding myself being shoot to peices by the rest of the necrons that I havnt thinned out at all or with the latter option he always manages to catch up to a unit and well in close combat there isnt really much I can do against him and from there on he will run around the table and pose you with the same problem again. Ive only beaten him once with a phase out in a apoc game by using the beacon thingy that makes flank marching units come on on a different board edge to get him away from my lines and then leave me free to have a go at killing the warriors which I in the end did. So yeah the nightbringer gets my vote mainly for rules, i do like his model and fluff.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Calgar is abit full of it  plus I've never understood why he's in termie armour other than it looks nice mini wise. Without it he still gets 2+ armour, 2 powerfist and instead of a 5+ invun gets 4 :biggrin: and can still make a sweeping advance. Whats going on there? I don't like mephiston model though, for the lord of death he seems to say shoot me if you dare  and for the greatest librarian he doesn't even get an invun save. T5 is all well and good but agains a fex with S10 and no saves :angry:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

no inv. save is because he is the best SM character so far so they couldn''t give him everything.... I would prefer a more dynamic posed mephiston though...


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I hate Abaddon. Just, eurgh, hate the model, and he's always seemed a bit too expensive to me.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

i'd definatly have to say the eldar pheonix lords...all of them. their cheesy to the max compaired to all the characters either of my armies use.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

All of them! Get an imagination people.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Trigger said:


> All of them! Get an imagination people.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Aun'Va, 
what a rip-off.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

aunva is pretty useless

but for me its... ork characters. gah i hate them , they think there so tough but it would only take a lascannon shot and boom...

also tyranids , i dont see the point in them , like old one eye wtf?


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

Fabious Bile

I love the model and the fluff

But why for the love or chaos can he only mutate regular average marines!
khorne berzerkers, plague marines, raptors...ect would all be so awsome and fun with his mutation upgrade.


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

There's many...the nightbringer (c'mon, they have a god, gimme primarchs!), Calgar (i'm so wise that i have 2 pfs to be sure to be the last attacking), Mephiston mini sucks, Bethor's Fluff (oh, you really fight against n genestealers and survived?) Eldrad (if you're dead, stay dead xenos f***er, let the fluff and the story go on!), Ezekiel (so, you're taking that bloody important book to battle...is that really necessary??) and Ragnar (Termies can't pursue enemies cause they're slow, but i can duck shoots in a termi armour cause i'm pretty awesome...)


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i hate Commisar Yarric (sp). It seems to me that he is almost as full of it as Calgar!


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

i love yarric ... cause i use him
but id say nightbringer


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

My entire army couldn't wound him!! He kept getting into combat and I had no powerfists at the time.... Biggest screw up of that game...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> i hate Commisar Yarric (sp). It seems to me that he is almost as full of it as Calgar!


i dont think i could agree more..

bloodthirsters... jeez i HATE THEM!!!! there like so rock hard in combat then they have blessing of the blood god, making them harder to take with ranged weapons

oh no.... dont get me started on skulltaker...... if i had a penny for ever time i got anoyed by his ' o look at me im so f**kin great ' fluff i would be rich , he kills loads of ork warbossess and ' i killed loads of farseers ' damn you! if only sanguines was alive today!!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

mephiston because he's harder to kill than a tank ,goes in the most cheesed out list available amongst the emperors (read gw ) favourites and his armour looks like it should be on a dark eldar and its from the old mono pose days of long ago (didn't stop gw selling him at contempary prices though


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'd love to see Skulltaker and Mephiston in a duel.... nobody has started collecting daemons near me so I can't do that

I don't think Mephiston's rules are that bad... He's about equal to some chaos characters. Plus he pays for it in points and in the amount of psychic tests he takes... I want a charging pose one!!!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

personally bloodthirsters.. 

now dont get me wrong im the most blood thirsty worshipper of khorne there is
, i love the rules and fluff for them its just.... 
the model itself looks like a bunch of crap. its heads are just horrible and the hangs and weapons are just too chunky. it looks like a classic model from 1980's..


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Mephiston for the model, Calgar 'cause he's an Ultrasmurf, Abaddon's model, any nid character (why would they have specials?), any crimson fist character (past, future, or present), tycho for rules and model and, well, everything. Think thats all.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

ive never been a fan of characters but i hate tyranid ones alot, why would they have them anyway?


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Marneus Calgar as that all the rules they could give for indestructable Primarch Pwer fists?!!!!


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

jain zar
love her fluff, stat, everything
* but*





she is just to uglyuke:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Hellclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

The_Pi said:


> ...and Ragnar (Termies can't pursue enemies cause they're slow, but i can duck shoots in a termi armour cause i'm pretty awesome...)


Ragnar wears power armour...
but I hate him for the crappy model, love his rules tho.
Worst character tho, proably Calgar, just seems like an ass and I hate how he is lord of the entire SM codex


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I -hate- Eldrad with a fiery passion. He's just insanely inexpensive for what he does, and damn near makes me change my list just for fear he's going to be there. Four powers a turn that he statistically WILL NOT fail(six turns, four powers a turn, has to roll 6/6/5+ So...he's somewhere in...*math*) And makes you roll an additional die for your own psychic power ANYWHERE on the field. Also the change to deployment, and his crazy weapon, and stupid t4 and...sigh.

It's just downright discouraging. And he's so cheap in comparison to Abaddon.

Also I hate Abaddon and his stupid topknot. If we had a helmeted version, I'd use the damn chosen one.(I'm in the process of slamming a terminator head right in there tho. Problem solved)

Also Fabius Bile is just obnoxious for his points. And his ability to only enhance "Chaos Space Marine" squads is somewhat lacking. If we could apply him to everything besides 'nilla marines I'd say it was worth it. But as is, now you just get a S5 Fearless chosen with no additional weaponry. And for only three more points we could get a berserker in place for each 'enhanced' marine. Who swing once more each, get I5 on the charge, and don't have any risk when they spawn.
Mathematically his advancement is nearly not worth it at all.
Ten man squad+'enhance'+Mark of khorne+AspChamp+Fist=250
Advantage:Always S5
Ten khorne berserkers+SkullChamp+Fist=250
Advantage:Won't kill each other when game starts, WS5, furious charge

Although if you read his description, it says he can only enhance "Chaos space marine" squads. In the old dex, Terminators used to be called "Chaos space marine chosen with terminator armour" And in the new dex they still call chosen,"Chaos space marine chosen"
So I guess having it applied to chosen isn't terribly out of bounds. Although mathematically, they still suck in comparison to grey knights.(Both can be s6 with power weapons, but the chosen cost a great deal more)
/Rant

In short, hated in this order:
Eldrad
Fabius Bile
Abaddon


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Leman Russ.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Russ? Why? I know he promotes alcoholism in marines but any particular reason?


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

The man has issues. He attacked the Lion for no good reason and the Lion knocked him on his arse. 

I don't like Space Wolves in general.

If they ever bought out rules for Russ they would be ridiculously overpowered even though he was one of the more inferior Primarchs. 

Also he is not coming back, he is dead, they don't name a tank after somebody unless they are dead. While we are on that topic, how come he is the only Primarch who got a tank named after him? What about the Lion (okay, he's not dead), or Corax, he was a top bloke.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Russ was not inferior, he and sanguinius were the only two primarchs to beat horus in friendly duels. I believe he commisioned the plans for the tank or because he helped out so much after the heresy. You're right though I never liked space wolves either. 

And corax isn't confirmed dead either....


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

They are all dead I tell you!! Especailly Russ. They are not coming back, ever. Do you really think they are all just chilling out in the warp having a big tea party?

Also the Lion knocked Russ the fuck out and he didn't get up for a day or so.


----------



## Skambankt (May 28, 2008)

Siege; history-lesson.

"It was during the pacification of Dulan that the millennia-long rivalry with the Dark Angels began. The planetary governor, Durath, had denounced Space Wolf Primarch Leman Russ as the Emperor's lap-dog and swore to feed his heart to his pet Grox. Russ, enraged, swore to kill Durath himself and demanded the satisfaction of leading the assault. Jonson, however, had meticulously planned the attack and was not about to let his brother's hot-headedness foil his plans. Jonson led the assault, leaving Russ to watch helplessly as the Lion stormed the citadel's upper levels, and slew Durath in single combat. Enraged at having what he thought as his rightful revenge for a smudge on his pride, Russ stormed the fortress as Jonson was leaving and struck him across the head. A fight ensued that lasted a full day and night. Russ eventually ceased and started laughing, realizing how foolish their fight was. Jonson, who thought that Russ's first blow was treacherous knocked Russ out cold. By the time Russ regained consciousness Jonson and his legion had departed for other fields of battle in The Crusade. It has since been customary for selected champions from both chapters to engage in a duel whenever they meet so that honour may be satisfied. Wolf Lord Ragnar Blackmane is the latest warrior to win the contest after defeating the most honoured among the Dark Angels."

It's an honor-thing. It's a difficult consept for the Dark Angels to grasp, since they dont have any (bloody traitors), but this is the thing: Durath insulted Russ, and the Emperor, and Russ wanted his head on a plate. The Lion refused him his right to regain his honor, and got hit in the head for it. They fought untill Russ saw how silly the entire thing was, and the Lion hit him with a cheap-shot that knocked him out. Great man that Lion, hitting people who isn't fighting back.


Oh, and the Dark Angels didn't arrive "to late" for the Battle of Terra. Horus ordered the Night Lords legion to intercept them, but without success. The Lion held back, watching the Emperor and Horus battle it out, waiting to take sides until he could see who won. He just didn't want to side with the losers, and would happily have sworn his allegiance to Horus if he had won. The Lion was as close to a traitor as one can become, and it is this the Dark Angels are trying to redeem themselves for. The hunting of the Fallen is only a part of it. Leman Russ might be a bit dim, he might be dead, but he loved the Emperor, and was an asset to the Imperium. If Lion El'Johnson ever wakes up, he has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I know all that. I don't need a history lesson. 

I know Russ loved the Emperor like a dog loves it's master. He enjoyed licking his palms and nosing his crotch. 

Lion El'Johnson was his own man.


----------



## Skambankt (May 28, 2008)

Now you are just trying to pi$$ me off. You got issues with Russ, I got issues with the Lion. Let's just agree to disagree. Anyway, I think this tread was meant to be about about playable characters.


----------



## Juno (May 3, 2008)

Gonna through this out there and say Commander Farsight. Simply because of the increased price (£'s) for his sword.


----------



## oni (Jun 4, 2008)

I hate the emperors champion the most, for some reason every time I fight him he ends up killing way more/expensive units than he has any right to! now I have a irrational hatred for him and make sure I off him first.

oh and everyone knows russ was a jerk. he's like that asshat at a party that gets drunk and wants to fight everyone because he's insucure, "grrr! i'm a tough guy!""


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I hate Eldrad. There is no reason for such a broken character to be allowed in ANY Eldar army!

Fluff wise. I hate Gulliman. What a wang!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Any Chaos Marine Special Characters. How has Abaddon, Ahriman or Huron Blackheart survived 10,000 years? And don't say because of Chaos, as that is not a legitamit answer. If anything Chaos would kill you not keep you alive!

Damn right Eldrad's broken (no seriously he's actually fluff-wise broken)! And how dare you insult my Primarch!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Skambankt said:


> Now you are just trying to pi$$ me off. You got issues with Russ, I got issues with the Lion. Let's just agree to disagree. Anyway, I think this tread was meant to be about about playable characters.


If you hate the fluff around a character you can slag him off. And I do think You have a point. Russ was fighting the thousand sons, sanguinius, dorn, khan and I believe corax(probably wrong on that) Were at terra defending the emperor but where were the dark angels? or the ultramrines? Conventiently didn't get there until it was over, saw who the winner was and sided with them. Seems all too suspicious for me.

I think all the primarchs were douches anyway. Apart from sanguinius... He was so nice to everyone:biggrin:


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Aun'va always bugged me more than other special characters; his cost is too high, the model is average at best (and the two guards he comes with are very poorly sculpted static pose models imo), and I just don't like that he replaced Aun'shi, a much more interesting, useful character as the ethereal special character for Tau...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Personally i hate............. captain lysander because hes an imperial fist and there are no iron hands characters that i have heard of so i can hate them


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> If you hate the fluff around a character you can slag him off. And I do think You have a point. Russ was fighting the thousand sons, sanguinius, dorn, khan and I believe corax(probably wrong on that) Were at terra defending the emperor but where were the dark angels? or the ultramrines? Conventiently didn't get there until it was over, saw who the winner was and sided with them. Seems all too suspicious for me.


to answer your question, Horus had the Ultramarines sent to a far distant part of the galaxy (or at least thats what i read). Horus was so scared of the Ultramarines that he pansied out and sent them on a goose chase. As for the Dark Angels, i think they were fighting their civil war on Caliban while the siege of Terra was underway. That's what ive read, anyway k:

this is in no way biased by the fact that i PLAY dark angels...but i don't think the Lion wouldve ever sided with Horus; the Lion didnt have the unchecked ambition or chip on his shoulder that the traitors did. And as for Guilliman...lol. That guy is the definition of devotion and honor...just imagine how rediculous it would be to open a chaos codex and seeing "Ultramarines" listed as a traitor chapter and that Guilliman ascended to daemonhood.

lolz


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> to answer your question, Horus had the Ultramarines sent to a far distant part of the galaxy (or at least thats what i read). Horus was so scared of the Ultramarines that he pansied out and sent them on a goose chase. As for the Dark Angels, i think they were fighting their civil war on Caliban while the siege of Terra was underway. That's what ive read, anyway k:


Well if you could signifigantly lower a opposing armies numbers that easily, wouldnt you?


----------



## Skambankt (May 28, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> to answer your question, Horus had the Ultramarines sent to a far distant part of the galaxy (or at least thats what i read). Horus was so scared of the Ultramarines that he pansied out and sent them on a goose chase.


Actually Horus' plan was to send as many loyalist legions as possible as far away as he could. Horus ordered Guilliman to lead an expeditionary force to the Calth system, where, Horus claimed, an Ork Waaagh! was massing. There were no Orks, but lots of vessels belonging to the Word Bearers Legion. The Word Bearers' sudden attack decimated Guilliman's fleet, and the Ultramarine ground troops found themselves impossibly outnumbered by their former allies. Guilliman's ship, which survived the initial attack a long with a couple of other vessels, made some immediate repairs and sent an immediate distress call to Macragge.
Using hit and run tactics, the ultras eventually led a breakout and retook the Calth defence laser silos, aiding the sorely-pressed Ultramarine fleet, and slowing the Word Bearers down long enough for the remainder of Ultramarines to arrive and rout the traitors from the system. The Ultramarines received Malcador the Sigilite's orders, and immediately set course for Terra.



Captain Galus said:


> As for the Dark Angels, i think they were fighting their civil war on Caliban while the siege of Terra was underway. That's what ive read, anyway k:


I think you just remember it wrong. The Dark Angels had been posted to the Eastern Fringe when word reached them of Horus's treachery. The Dark Angels were in transit to Terra alongside the Space Wolves legion and the Ultramarines legion, But arrived "too late". 
Horus had been defeated and the Emperor grievously wounded. Grief-stricken, Jonson returned to Caliban where the civil war started with Luther and his followers.


The thing here is, the Ultramarines, the Dark Angels, the Space Wolves and the White Scars got the news of the Heresy at the same time(!!!). The Ultras battled the World Bearers for a long time, and got there late. Both Wolves and Scars ran into the Alpha Legion, Russ sent the Khan to Terra, and battled it out with the Alha's alone. The Wolves were too late, the Scars made it on time, and helped in the defence.
The plan was that the Night Lords should intercept the DA, but the fleets missed each other completely. Why were the DA too late when the WS made it? 
Because the Lion was A TRAITOR!


----------



## Anything But A One (Jun 5, 2008)

Skambankt said:


> The Wolves were too late, ...
> The plan was that the Night Lords should intercept the DA, but the fleets missed each other completely. Why were the DA too late when the WS made it?
> Because the Lion was A TRAITOR!


I thought the wolves and DA were making their way to terra together but because russ decided he had to stop off at every beseiged planet, to the Lions disapproval, both legions arrived late?


----------



## Skambankt (May 28, 2008)

Anything But A One said:


> I thought the wolves and DA were making their way to terra together but because russ decided he had to stop off at every beseiged planet, to the Lions disapproval, both legions arrived late?


No, the space Wolves warp-jumped directly to Terra after kicking some Alpha Legion ass. The Space Wolves was about to meet White Scars legion in the Chondax system when the Alphas attacked them. The Dark Angels took another route as they traveled from the eastern fringe, and the fleets had no contact as far as I know. They were both to late. Only the SW had an excuse.


----------

